# Who do you attract?



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm curious to find out what types generally get along with men or women. I've noticed that I have a massive group of women than men for friends. I think they're so much easier for me to talk to than befriending guys and keeping a conversation at the pace I like to play. Most girls I associate around, usually NF girls, always seem to come across as open-minded, patient, and accepting. Early in my life I would hardly say I hung out let alone spoke to most girls. But they do seem to be the majority type of people I enjoy talking to, etc. Especially those INFP/J girls. I hope they know I <3 them. But really, I have no idea what I brought out in myself to get along better with them. I think they just allow me to be myself, and say things as I like without restraint. Guys can be restricting for someone like me, though I do have a handle of guys friends to talk to just not as many as girls.

Who do you attract?


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

I attract ghetto boys.

You know, the ones that speak gangster and walk with a limp and their pants half down? I have no idea what type they are.

I think it's because of my freaking butt.

Ugh.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Like attracts like.
Though I mostly gravitate towards more extroverted types (or do they gravitate towards me?) I usually mesh with individuals with similar personalities than mine. Girls more than guys, I have no idea why though since I find talking to guys more fun than girls.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't attract anyone.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Marino said:


> I don't attract anyone.


I'm attracted to guys who think they don't attract anyone.

haha

No, seriously. Or at least I was before the husband. He probably thought that too.

But you have a girlfriend so you know that at least someone is attracted to you! :crazy:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Irulan said:


> I'm attracted to guys who think they don't attract anyone.
> 
> haha
> 
> ...


I'm not sure my girlfriend is "attracted" to me persay, I'm just low maintenance. :tongue:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Introverted types. Mostly swaying the NF way.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know, don't think anyone is - at least not at the moment, anyway.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I seem to attract ESFPs, but not so much for "who" I am now, but because they want to change me.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I have no single criteria to know how I attract people (sorry for not being specific enough); let alone a stereotype type of people because of my unconventionality level seem a little bit too high; I don't seem to be able to attract people passively that high enough and I think it's just that I don't make myself that noticed enough. That is slightly okay though for me. However I seem to attract people that I approach; the ones I approach; anyway; and try to get to know. I have a sort of strange ability that; after a time observing a person in my presence; I either know that this is the type of person that do not perceive me as repulsive and I know that I will get slightly along well with; to a degree anyway. I'm sure that I place my subtle signals here and there to those that I happen to approach; but I don't think I am that aware of how I do it. 

Likewise I have an evil ability to erm... read people which I don't think I would attract (anyway) and I would not get along well with; sort of see through them. I try not to rely too much on this ability though; since it have at times proven very wrong... well actually I'm not that sure of that all the time; but other circumstances have caused me to warp this ability somehow... or actually I have ignored my such ability at times because it gives me mixed signals about a person... both positive and negative if we should tell it that way; but different results at different days. 

I just know how decent (this is subjective, but my subjective perception of what I consider a decent person) and how well I would get along with a person after a slightly short time being around their presence without actually "knowing" such person; yet. I don't attract people; I seek out my followers instead :shocked: (not really followers; but equals)


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Irulan said:


> I attract ghetto boys.
> 
> You know, the ones that speak gangster and walk with a limp and their pants half down? I have no idea what type they are.
> 
> ...


That's hysterical! I'm venturing to guess that those boys would be in the Sensing category. :laughing:

I attract alot of ENFP guys, surprisingly. I can't figure out why since we're both supposed to like introverts or at least judgers, but ENFP guys really come on strong and with *persistence*! :blushed:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I swear I must wear a sign that says "INTP here. ENFPs come jump on me." I close my eyes for a second and suddeny realize I'm surrounded by them :laughing:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I seem to attract a wide variety of types, I don't see any specific pattern, except maybe a common theme of eccentricity and non-conformity. True non-conformity, in any realm, not the stereotypical non-conformists.


----------



## Totally T Rex (Aug 5, 2009)

I have always seemed to attract the low self-esteem, shy or awkward girls. I feel awful when I had to let them down. It's all due to my damn flirtatious personality. I just wish that I would attract a girl like that and have that feeling be there. It really sucks. I always feel like a jerk.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I attract anime boyfriends.:wink:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I attracts all kinds of people. So many criminals have stopped to speak with me when I'm just chillin on the train or something. Yet in school its always the very shy girls that try to talk to me. Then in class pretty much everyone wants to sit next to me to copy off me on the tests, and I've made various questionable friends because of that. But nowadays when I hang out with anyone its either with a bunch of hardcore gangster guys or guys who talk all day about anime and video games.


The only type I don't attract is the very superficial types because as soon as they approach me I'm basically like LOLNO


----------



## Gothicamew (Oct 7, 2009)

I attract both men and women, but mostly men cuz women get jealous of me and try to fight with me when I see through them...T.T
As for personality types, I'm currently dating a supposed INTJ, though I think he may be borderlined, cuz he's very outgoing and open-minded and stuff. My other INTJ friend isn't...but, at the same time, he's XNXJ, meaning he's EXTREMELY borderlined on the E-I and T-F...I'm actually kinda borderlined on my T-F and P-J...
I dunno...


----------



## plzNthx (Sep 19, 2009)

um pretty much anyone as soon as i mention "it's not gonna happen".
yeah, that's who. and that's because-- coming from me-- it's more than just a cute little challenge. factor in human nature, and you'll find the easy explanation. 

honestly, though: aggressive types, and that doesn't have to mean outgoing. i attract the men who reciprocate and exaggerate any of my (usually percieved) advances, which are pretty subtle. mostly, men who distort my caring nature into worship. GOOD TIMES.


----------



## phrancrizo (Sep 19, 2009)

When it comes to physical attraction, I attract old creepy men.

When it comes to a personality attrraction, I don't attract anyone. A lot of people don't think my personality is attractive.

I'm attracted to.... INTPs... (and infps, but only if they understand me)


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm thinking back on my whole life, this is many many years to try and recall. In my whole life I do not believe I have ever attracted any murderers, rapists, burglers or embezzlers. I did have one step-grandfather that was physically abusive to his wife and got locked up for street fights. I have a cousin who is addicted to gambling. I have another cousin who for many years took too many drugs, like downers.. but I haven't seen either of these cousins for 20 years I think. I had one boyfriend who after the prom ripped my dress to try and feel my chesticals.... but that's the most aggressive anyone has ever gotten with me. Whoops.. that is not correct, I had a sister who chased me with a knife, she is still living. Our physical fights were about 35 years ago. Right now in my life I have one very nice husband, several neat friends, and one girlfriend who we seem to stay together no matter what! Oh.. and two very rich parents who love me. I'm not sure what mbti types these people are. I think husband is the guardian type.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

The girls/women who have been attracted to me have been

ESFJ A
ISFP S
ESTJ J
ESFJ N


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

lol, I don't know if anyone's attracted to me 

or why they would be, lol...


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

Irulan said:


> I attract ghetto boys.
> 
> You know, the ones that speak gangster and walk with a limp and their pants half down? I have no idea what type they are.
> 
> ...


lol! Me too girl! Maybe dem ghetto girls can't get enough of us infj girls.

but i have a pretty nice butt also.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Don't turn your back on my Rivals !*



justjessie said:


> lol!f us infj girls.
> 
> but i have a pretty nice butt also.


*

Turn around !*


----------



## ann1985 (Oct 12, 2009)

Like attracts like.


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Emo girls. Girls with trouble at home. Girls with dominant and mean dads.

It's funny, I've so often heard words like "Well, I sort of have eating disorder..." like it was some big secret, and every time I want to say "yeah, you and EVERY other girl i've made out with".

Now, what I'd really like is some analysis why this happens


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Loke said:


> Emo girls. Girls with trouble at home. Girls with dominant and mean dads.
> 
> It's funny, I've so often heard words like "Well, I sort of have eating disorder..." like it was some big secret, and every time I want to say "yeah, you and EVERY other girl i've made out with".
> 
> Now, what I'd really like is some analysis why this happens


Your sound like one of my ex boyfriends. He's also had a whole string of girlfriends from troubled families. My theory- he has a need to play "hero" or "protector". His parents nearly divorced when he was little. Somehow that experience taught him how to pick out girls with emotional pain he could heal or put back together.

As for me, I tend to attract:

(1) Much older (> 5 years) guys who are still immature in many ways. They tend to be vain, playful/flirtatious and very self-centred. A couple of them are married.

(2) Guys who suffer from restlessness and wanderlust and not at all ready to settle down

Or at least that's how I'd like to explain why I'm still single! :laughing:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

justjessie said:


> lol! Me too girl! Maybe dem ghetto girls can't get enough of us infj girls.
> 
> but i have a pretty nice butt also.


Oh, but I didn't say I have a nice butt.

It's just... slightly bigger than the rest of me.

But maybe that equals nice in some guys' books.

:crazy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I seem to attract mainly women. Everyone thinks I'm gay when they meet me. I'm not totally sure why. I asked my friend once and she said it's because I'm different. So if yiu act like a freakl that makes you gay? Twisted logic...
I attract mainly SP women. If I was a guy this would be great.
As for the very few men who are ever attractd to me it's usually SPs also.
But online I usually just attract stalkers.

It's wonderful being me.


----------



## Halla74 (Mar 17, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> As for the very few men who are ever attractd to me it's usually SPs also.


Sounds like you are being overly modest.
I've yet to meet an INFJ female that wasn't pretty in her own right.
Purity cannot be unattractive.

I'm not surprised SP men are those that most frequently exhibit interest in you.
There is something about our shadow that is nothing short of mesmerizing.
Our very existence is the process of making order (to our liking) out of chaos in real time.

To ESTPs, INFJs are very peaceful, content, and for some reason allow us to take our focus off the frenzy of our lives and enjoy some peace and quiet.

Once we get to know you of course you all confuse the hell out of us, but by that point its too late, we've found a puzzle that we don't quite understand, and to disengage would be admitting defeat, which we are incapable of doing.

Oil and water, fire and ice, make for relationships that can be very nice! Haa Haaaaa!!! :laughing:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm telling the truth, very few men are atrracted to me. It's usually women that ask me out. 
I think myabe more men would ask me out if it wasn't for the gay rumours. Everyone seems to think I'm gay. If I was gay I would be out and proud. Sexuality is something to be proud of.
But anyways...
I think there are things about me that are attractive, but my dorkiness kinda ruins that. But SPs seem to like the dorkiness. I have no idea why.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Lies Holly. Lies! So say all my butterflies.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Ninja you're a woman! :shocked:
Only women are attracted to me. It must be all that chest hair. Makes the chicks go crazy


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys are rarely attracted to me too, Holly. Although, I don't think girls are attracted to me either. I hope not.

I'm not unattractive and I'm easy to get along with, so maybe they just think I am odd.

My husband is an SP. He was originally attracted to me because of the cuteness factor. It was probably all of the tripping over my feet and such. Now he just gets mad at me for it. I think it's kind of sweet though. He wants to get mad at whoever hurts me, except I'm the one hurting myself from being such a klutz. haha


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

HollyGolightly said:


> Only women are attracted to me. It must be all that chest hair. Makes the chicks go crazy


Is that a challenge? :angry:

You're hot. I'm surprised all the INFJ boys haven't made their way to your yard. Looks like they're missing out on a one of a kind girl.

:happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Res said:


> Is that a challenge? :angry:
> 
> You're hot. I'm surprised all the INFJ boys haven't made their way to your yard. Looks like they're missing out on a one of a kind girl.
> 
> :happy:


Aww Res I'm getting choked up here.
Thanks  That was a nice thing to say


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Holly, I LOVE dorky/nerdy/geeky/cute girls. They make the world go round. :happy:
You should be proud for being yourself. So many girls are ashamed and aspire to be something they are not - aka, a model. That is a HUGE fucking turnoff for me and many other guys.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice to know that I'm making the world go round with my uber dorkiness :laughing:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Marino said:


> Holly, I LOVE dorky/nerdy/geeky/cute girls. They make the world go round. :happy:
> You should be proud for being yourself. So many girls are ashamed and aspire to be something they are not - aka, a model. That is a HUGE fucking turnoff for me and many other guys.


Cheers to that. 

-clashes virtual beer with marino's-


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Holly's milkshake brings all the INFJ boys to the yard. She just doesn't know it. 

:shocked:


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Haha at the moment I'm attracting newbies. They all wanna marry me :tongue::tongue::tongue:


lies. yer attracted to me!
*hides*


----------



## Buffichar (Jul 14, 2009)

right now no one. I knew alot of girls growing up but then again i was in all girls boarding school. In uni i seemed to know alot more guys but then again i was studying a male dominated course. i dunno :sad:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I think, generally speaking, I tend to attract NFs the most. I don't really attract too many people, but NFs are probably the ones. 
To specify even more, I think F types are what are attracted to me usually...or maybe it's just me thinking that because I'm generally really attracted to [N]Fs.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Res said:


> Who do you attract?


Um, basically nice and kind and awesome people. I'm lucky. :happy:


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

The idiots who are obnoxious extroverts (no offense to extroverts). They think I'm so shy they can walk all over me. I did end up dating an introvert for like 6 weeks, but he wasn't much of an achiever. I did care for him since he was low maintenance and very sweet.

As for friendships, they come in all different shapes and sizes. My dearest friends are sympathetic, sweet, weird, and funny.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to say, that although my brain is attractive to only a select few, my body attracts all sorts.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

So far I've managed to be pursued by: an ENFP, an ESFP, and two ESTPs. Pattern mayhaps?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Lightning said:


> So far I've managed to be pursued by: an ENFP, an ESFP, and two ESTPs. Pattern mayhaps?


Perhaps. Also, it might be that ENFPs, ESFPs, and ESTPs might be more confidant and bold to flirting with someone, while other types (e.g introverts) maybe too shy to do so.

Or perhaps you just scare off introverts :crazy:


----------



## maneater (Sep 1, 2009)

phrancrizo said:


> When it comes to physical attraction, I attract old creepy men.
> 
> When it comes to a personality attrraction, I don't attract anyone. A lot of people don't think my personality is attractive.
> 
> I'm attracted to.... INTPs... (and infps, but only if they understand me)


Get these old men away from me, just because I know who Orson Welles is and I like oldies doesn't make you any less appropriate...I see what you're doing there.

I'm too invisible to everyone else for them to be attracted to me. I would like to meet another INTP.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Lightning said:


> So far I've managed to be pursued by: an ENFP, an ESFP, and two ESTPs. Pattern mayhaps?


Why don't you go on and add an iSfP to that list, babez. :wink: Rawrawrawr!~ 
Poo on you, Selden. This introvert aint afraid. :tongue: 


As for me? *Shrug* I don't know who I attract, nor do I really care. I try to be friendly with everybody. But if I have to give an answer... My two longest/most satisfying relationships have been with INtJ and InTj 

Gender-wise, I seem to get along with men the best. I wish I had more female friends - or do I?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Selden said:


> Perhaps. Also, it might be that ENFPs, ESFPs, and ESTPs might be more confidant and bold to flirting with someone, while other types (e.g introverts) maybe too shy to do so.
> 
> Or perhaps you just scare off introverts :crazy:


Actually, I pursued the ENFP more than she pursued me :wink: Good point, though.

But maybe I do scare off the introverts. I've been told I can have a somewhat intimidating presence :mellow:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I tenddd to attract intp's, istp's, intj's, and enfj's.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

ESFJs... Uhg away!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

thehigher said:


> I tenddd to attract intp's, istp's, intj's, and enfj's.


Teach me your ways


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Lightning said:


> Teach me your ways


first you take some silly string. then you take some cheese ... preferably gouda cheese .... all intj's love gouda ... and tie it on the end. Then you say GOUDA GOUDA GOUDA ...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

thehigher said:


> first you take some silly string. then you take some cheese ... preferably gouda cheese .... all intj's love gouda ... and tie it on the end. Then you say GOUDA GOUDA GOUDA ...


Pure genius!!! *takes notes furiously*


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

thehigher said:


> first you take some silly string. then you take some cheese ... preferably gouda cheese .... all intj's love gouda ... and tie it on the end. Then you say GOUDA GOUDA GOUDA ...


I would so totally try this, except, I don't want to attract them being married and all. I just want them close enough that I can watch them from a distance because they are interesting to observe. Any tips for getting them close but not _too _close? hahaha


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Irulan said:


> I would so totally try this, except, I don't want to attract them being married and all. I just want them close enough that I can watch them from a distance because they are interesting to observe. Any tips for getting them close but not _too _close? hahaha


 umm yes.... let me get my notes.....

k says here that you just need to put some ketchup with a kick onto the gouda. it can't be just ketchup. only ketchup with a kick. this is imperative. if you fail to do this then i'll be angry.......


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

So, it'll kind of "kick" them back a little? So they'll come close to the cheese, but not too close because they're afraid of the kick in the ketchup? Am I right?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Lightning said:


> But maybe I do scare off the introverts. I've been told I can have a somewhat intimidating presence :mellow:


Nah, I'm enchanted by (most) ENTPs anyways. They're probably the friendliest (and craziest) of all the thinking types. I don't see where you would have a problem with your personality, unless you're just plain rude and/or mean. But if you're just eccentric, I see nothing wrong with that:wink:

Of course, I'm INFP so I can't really speak on the behalf of other introverted types. It would seem like ISTP/Js are turned off by ENTPs. But who cares, right:laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I became aware of Myers Briggs & Enneagram personality typing a few months ago, I know next to nothing regarding typing. I'm aware that my friends & acquaintences are both introverts & extroverts but I've no idea which personality type they are.

Most of my daily business acquaintences are guys, I'm friendly to those people but I don't truly consider them friends except those I've known previously.


I'm "friends" with 6-7 couples, most of them are natrally more outgoing than I am. We get together occasionally & we all get together a few times every year.

I have a couple of female "friends" that I occasionally spend time with, one outgoing & the other not so much. 

Sometimes I attract individuals that are cruel & hateful to others around me. When I end a friendship with a hateful &/or cruel individual, I make a clean break & never again associate with that person. 

I've seen others comment that they have difficulty attracting or meeting people because they're shy.
My type of introversion is different because I'm not shy or socially anxious, especially so after having a couple drinks to dull my senses.
I believe that I suffer from sensory intake overload which overwhelms me according to the setting & the number of people within my vicinity.


----------



## Milk (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't think I've ever enjoyed a conversation with a man, except when talking about women or self-improvement.

I'm an introvert at heart, I really am, but sometimes... when something clicks... we both know it. I am a master of flirting. The conversations I have with women are fun as hell and could never end. 
The introverted girls get my sense of humor and that's who I mostly attract, even though I always mess up somehow in the end (well, it's hard to have a relationship based just on having the same type of humor). 
It's usually the quiet, shy girls, that feel they can open up to me when they see I'm interested in what they have to say.
Also, my wit and charm seems to work on the extraverted girls for a bit, but after a good first impression, when we're with more people or in a crowd, I just go back to my shell. If another guy is louder/gets her attention, I usually just back off, assuming she's not interested in me.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Milk said:


> Also, my wit and charm seems to work on the extraverted girls for a bit, but after a good first impression, when we're with more people or in a crowd, I just go back to my shell. If another guy is louder/gets her attention, I usually just back off, assuming she's not interested in me.


I'm not attempting to be critical or busting your balls. Gotta ask; Since your first impressions go smooth, why don't you ask her if you can take her to dinner or a movie sometime & get her number?
Were I in a similar situation such as you've described, I'd take her to a movie theatre, a play or the opera. Someplace where you can be together but not need to engage in heavy conversation.
If she's still game, invite her to a bookstore/coffee shop (not much competition at the local Barnes & Noble), hang out discussing the movie or whatever comes up & you can get a feel for whether she's worth further pursuing without loudmouths screwing up your Mo-Jo.
Just take her someplace that plays to your strengths & minimizes you having to compete with jerks that just wanna screw up an opportunity for you two.

FWIW: I took my date to a DMB concert in the 90s & she's still with me today


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Irulan said:


> I would so totally try this, except, I don't want to attract them being married and all. I just want them close enough that I can watch them from a distance because they are interesting to observe. Any tips for getting them close but not _too _close? hahaha


A short skirt while sitting on a park bench, but have a tissue handy & fake having a cold.
Do you surf? because a sexy bikini at the beach works too.


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't believe most guys view me as a potential partner, or maybe I'm just not observant. The only guy that makes it obvious that he's hitting on me hits on the rest 1/3 of the girls at school, so I'm not that special. Friend-wise, I do, however, attract dark, sarcatic people of both genders due to my usually unfazed tolerance for most jokes. :happy:


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

I seem to attract the attention of females more then males.

Probably because my personality is very friendly and they feel like I'm not a threat to them?:laughing:

Don't have much friends, but the ones I do have are mostly females. And they are the friendly, but vocal and down-to-earth types.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Generally, older men. 
I think guys my age or younger are a bit intimidated by my boldness. I'm very... Aggressive, in a way. Outspoken. 

Older guys tend to be more amused by my behavior, and they make up a large portion of my social circle. 

I do attract girls as well, but the ones who are a bit unorthodox. 
Pretty much anyone I can banter with continuously who won't be offended by the jokes I make... 
We tend to notice each other pretty quickly and then befriend befriend friendship time!


----------



## Gnpsy (Oct 15, 2013)

First of all i have to mention that i haven't heard about you contractions! 
let you know who do i attract:actually i don't know it exactly but i realized that i'm not that much attractive to men who attract me!


----------



## angelicblaze (Oct 5, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to type everyone. But I attract extroverts hands down. Only one of my friends was an introvert. 

I have the ability to become really close and loyal to someone, and my best friends were probably enfj, which my husband is too and we are very compatible. Right now, I don't have current close friends since I've moved away from where I grew up. I keep in touch with a couple but we grew apart. 

I have tried to awkwardly become friends with a couple of introverts but it didn't work out well I succeeded once. And then another type I don't know what type it is, but the one that becomes offended easily and seethes about it in their mind and gets cold and just puts on a fake demeanor. So if I say something in nervousness or awkwardness and it comes out wrong and the other person gets offended and I don't even know what I did that offended them. I end up trying to figure out what it was I said so I could make it right but that opportunity never arises because they shut down about it. I prefer for friends someone that will come and tell me they are offended, or aren't easily offended or are generally more open, then they find out quickly that I am just socially awkward until I get comfortable with someone and I never have mean intentions. I relate to openness really well, and it saves me from having to figure out if they are offended by something I said or did.

That was for female friends, alot of male friends I've related to aren't easily offended. There was one, but he was more offended by politics and intellect but not about smaller things. I've never had a male friend that didn't fall in love with me or that didn't have intentions to fall in love with me. So after a while I just stopped with the male friends. 

I have a playful personality that reads as flirting. I use the same sillyness and playfulness with my mom even, so I'm obviously not flirting with her, but the men that I've related to loved it and read more into it. The female friends I was close too also enjoyed my playfulness but in a friend way as it is really intended to be.


----------



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

I attract annoying extroverts for unknown reasons. I don't talk to them, but somehow by catching glimpses of my conversations with other people they start liking me.


----------



## Orelli (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't get along with females too well, their too emotional. I grew up always hanging out with the guys. Unfortunately the only guys I seem to attract are a** holes. Since I have had such bad luck with men I now only sway towards people like myself.


----------



## Iris006 (May 25, 2015)

SENSORS! Almost everyone I'm good friends with is a Sensor!!!


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't know. I really don't.

Besides my family, I don't know that many people. Ok, I do, but my current situation is not exactly...conducive to wild flights of friendship and socialisation.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

People who dress like they don't give a shit about life and people anymore but still walk with a swagger.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Edit; nevermind.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

Nobody.


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

Myself. Sometimes, I look in the mirror and think "Dayuuuum. Don't I look fine."


----------



## WhoIsJake (Jun 2, 2015)

Cats. 

Be jealous.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Punniez said:


> Myself. Sometimes, I look in the mirror and think "Dayuuuum. Don't I look fine."


I often do this, I am guilty of it as well.

Now I remembered about that movie "Mirrors", but I shan't verge off topic :happy:


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Mosquitoes, how unfortunate. And itchy.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

i cant play the piano said:


> eh i think i'll live


Wow, so you don't even care that I call you a liar and dishonest. I guess that speaks volumes to your character. Anyway, toodles! :hampster:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

MNiS said:


> I'm having a hard time believing anything you write anymore. Your terrible decision making and lack of good sense makes me want to seriously just retire from PerC forever just to get away from you.
> 
> So needless to say, you don't attract people like me.


No need to announce it to the world. If you want to retire then go ahead and do it. We won't hold you back. :butterfly:


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Wow, so you don't even care that I call you a liar and dishonest. I guess that speaks volumes to your character. Anyway, toodles! :hampster:


dishonest and liar cancel each other out, therefore i'm a truther


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> No need to announce it to the world. If you want to retire then go ahead and do it. We won't hold you back. :butterfly:


I'll do things on my own schedule thanks. Also, what's this "we" and "to the world" business? Delusions of grandeur?



i cant play the piano said:


> dishonest and liar cancel each other out, therefore i'm a truther


No, that just makes you a liar and dishonest. Anyway, you should work on that paranoid schizo behavior. Maybe hire a therapist or something.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

MNiS said:


> I'll do things on my own schedule thanks. Also, what's this "we" and "to the world" business? Delusions of grandeur?
> 
> 
> 
> No, that just makes you a liar and dishonest.


i am just going to pretend you're a very convincing troll


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

MNiS said:


> I'll do things on my own schedule thanks. Also, what's this "we" and "to the world" business? Delusions of grandeur?
> 
> 
> 
> No, that just makes you a liar and dishonest. Anyway, you should work on that paranoid schizo behavior. Maybe hire a therapist or something.


How embarrassing. Get a hold of yourself.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyway, the type of people I tend to attract are either bookish, quiet people or the loud partying type. Why. I don't know. Maybe I just have one of those faces that people like that trust.

In MBTI terms, I tend to attract INTJs, ISTJs and SPs for some odd reason.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

People I'd rather not attract.

One was a guy who was just sooo desperate to get a girlfriend (whatever girl was fine to him, he just wanted a girlfriend) and kept sending me messages all day, asking me when I had time to hang out with him and telling me he wanted to hug me and stupid stuff like that. He also sent me the screenshots of his sexting with another girl once, maybe to make me jealous, I don't know. He also sent me a lot of dirty jokes and I think he acted like a creep and I felt really stalked by him.

Another one was a guy similar to the other one, but he sent less messages and wasn't so vulgar and stupid, but he still gave me the feel of being a creep.

Another one was a really stupid guy who falls for everything that has a minimal female-like appearance, so I think he doesn't count.

Others were slight variations of the ones above.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

people with no self appreciation


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Hell.

Dirty, wet, and soggy like it's been left out in the rain too long, and then just suddenly turns up at your door, and is like HAY!? how's it goin' and I'm like, "NO, GET AWAY FROM ME, HELL, I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YER PROBLEMS"


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Also: Cops. 

It's like, they won't stop chasing me down the street. WHHHAATTttttt? I haven't done anything? I don't get why they always come after me....


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't attract people naturally, never did, but I've learned to be charismatic and a leader. Or maybe I attract people but they never tell me. Maybe because I appear as aloof and distant unintentionally, like many INFJs do.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I attract men who are extroverted and have a mouth that's ashamed of nothing. Simple explanation: they're the ones always looking. 

A more serious way, usually thinkers, rather introverts, and more with a huge P-ness. Or maybe I pay more attention to them. And a few women, rather extroverts and feelers. Now it's odd.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

In my neighborhood, I mostly seem to attract men 20-40 years my senior trying to see if they still got it. -.-'
To be fair, two of my encounters flirted with respect and I thanked them for the compliments. All parties involved walked away with a healthy ego boost on those days.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

The people who seemed to have made the most effort to be around me (as friends) were usually calm, conscientious, and a little philosophical. I'm pretty sure most of them were INFPs and ISFPs. I think one of them was an INTP (I'm not sure if he had romantic intentions, though). Romantically, the guys who have made it fairly clear that they were attracted to me (aside from the undiscriminating players and creeps) were predominantly ISTPs and ESFJs, but there was also an INFP. Most of them were gentlemen who enjoyed being playful with me, and they usually had some nerdy interest, but they didn't come across as nerds. That is all I could see they had in common.


----------



## Laiskiainen (May 27, 2015)

Unfortunately I attract those guys (and girls) who are looking for an extension to their little ego's, usually around my age or someone a little younger. They admire me but at the same time they want to feel like superior to me. If I friendzone them, they start sobbing and trying to manipulate me into a relationship with them until I cut them off completely. 

The good news is, while I've gotten familiar with those few people, I've been unhealthy myself too. So while I'm healthy, I might attract someone healthy as well..? To pop that possible bubble, I'm not looking! ;P


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

I've never been able to easily make lots of friends nor attracted lots of people. I'm too quiet and distant, and serious. Very aloof.

In terms of women the ones that have been into me have tended to be somewhat artsy, girlish, even feminist/leftist types. One was kind of a jock though. One became a lesbian later in life.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Somber Men with the haircut of a donkey, who wear tasteless black suits from the Mens Warehouse along with a white shirt, black tie, black oxfords. They also carry a 9mm hicap of their branch's choice and a small gold coloured badge. They are generally accompanied by men in blacked out ninja uniforms carry mp5s and look like they belong to Hamas.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

It's not a _who_, it's a _what_. I attract the things that I don't like, and would like to avoid, usually.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Now that I think about it, practically half of the people in my life are INTJs, which is really strange because they're supposed to be rare. Or maybe I'm just so derp-tarded that everybody seems like a cool smart INTJ compared to me.


----------

